# Teddy's Poster



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Let's keep praying & trying to find ways to help bring Teddy home! This is the 5th day of his absence! If you know people in the connecting states (he was tracked to a crossroad in Charlotte, NC but could be anywhere now)---please alert them. We continue to hope that some Good Samaritan picked Teddy up & is not sure how to find his owner. Be the eyes on the ground if you can, or if you have friends & relatives in these states! We need ALL the help we can get!:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Still praying for Teddy's safe return. I can't even imagine what April must be going through.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Praying for Teddy's safe return home.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

OMG April, I can't imagine what you must be going through. You and Teddy are in my prayer. I posted the flyer to my FB. I know some people who live in the NC area. I just wish I could do more.:crying:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cloe baby said:


> OMG April, I can't imagine what you must be going through. You and Teddy are in my prayer. I posted the flyer to my FB. I know some people who live in the NC area. I just wish I could do more.:crying:


Thank you for posting on FB----we never know how far he may have gotten so all postings are welcome & helpful!:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm praying for Teddy and his safe return! 

Endlessly sad and sorry for April and that she has to go through that nightmare. 

Even though I'm far away I posted Teddy's flyer on my fb page to reach out to my friends in the US! Each post is important!!! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alexa said:


> I'm praying for Teddy and his safe return!
> 
> Endlessly sad and sorry for April and that she has to go through that nightmare.
> 
> ...


:wub::wub::sub:

Folks, this is a GLOBAL effort w/Alexa & Becky both sharing! Let's keep this fresh & fluid!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Yep Sandi (of course!!!  ) is right, this is truly a Global search and rescue effort. I just shared this on another thread here but this is a great way for "non local" folks to help. Search on twitter for the NC and surrounding areas and: 

READY? SET? GOOOOO!!! Do you Tweet? If so, please send a Twitter Challenge to all of your followers! Let's share about Teddy! (insert his flyer in to your tweet). Let's especially target the NC area!

"Find Teddy the Maltese, Charlotte NC! $1500 No Questions Asked Reward 4 safe return! Also on FB! #helpfindteddythemaltese"


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Also post on your Instagram, if you have one! Those hashtags can reach far and wide :heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Bridget is looking into this! But keep those ideas coming friends!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Also post on your Instagram, if you have one! Those hashtags can reach far and wide :heart:


Thanks for taking care of that Courtney! You rock!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Also post on your Instagram, if you have one! Those hashtags can reach far and wide :heart:


How do I hashtag this.I have instagram.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> CorkieYorkie said:
> 
> 
> > Also post on your Instagram, if you have one! Those hashtags can reach far and wide
> ...


Just post #helpfindteddythemaltese with the # symbol and no spaces - i also posted #maltese #lostdogs etc anything following the # symbol is a hashtag and links to that trending term - follow me (corkieyorkie) for example of what I did. I hope that makes sense I know it's confusing! Someone else can explain better than me I'm sure!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying hard for Teddy's safe return. Will light as many candles as I can later this morning.
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Just post #helpfindteddythemaltese with the # symbol and no spaces - i also posted #maltese #lostdogs etc anything following the # symbol is a hashtag and links to that trending term - follow me (corkieyorkie) for example of what I did. I hope that makes sense I know it's confusing! Someone else can explain better than me I'm sure!


Thanks for explaining this, Courtney! I'm on Instagram as well but not quite familiar with it. Will try to post there!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Just post #helpfindteddythemaltese with the # symbol and no spaces - i also posted #maltese #lostdogs etc anything following the # symbol is a hashtag and links to that trending term - follow me (corkieyorkie) for example of what I did. I hope that makes sense I know it's confusing! Someone else can explain better than me I'm sure!


Ok, just shared it also on instagram!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried to get an instagram act. yesterday but they had to have state side telephone# which I gave, but then had to confirm it after they sent msg. to that phone # & it is not active while I am inEurope! Ugh.


----------

